# itchy feet after a walk



## BigRed (28 January 2015)

My dogs seem to get very itchy feet after a wet walk. They do plenty of off road walks and I am wondering if it could be the short road section causing the problem. We have few pavements and in winter when the roads have been gritted I wonder if that's irritating them ? I wash their feet, but they get quite distressed. Any remedies?


----------



## Goya (28 January 2015)

Grit from the roads can cause irritation and can also cause illness if the dog licks the grit off. Advice I have heard is to wash and dry their feet after walking when the roads have been gritted.


----------



## Alec Swan (28 January 2015)

'Washing' their feet won't be helping.

Alec.


----------



## Cahill (28 January 2015)

how do you mean itchy?
my  sbt is very fussy about cleaning his toes after a walk,my daughters old one was too.


----------



## BigRed (29 January 2015)

They lie down and chew and lick their pads


----------



## NellRosk (29 January 2015)

My dogs go mental biting and chewing their feet when they come in from a walk! They do lots of 'offroading' and burrowing about in hedges/ bushes so I always thought it was just irritation from certain plants. I always check to make sure there's no thorns in their pads.


----------



## siennamum (11 January 2016)

Resurrecting an old thread. My 7 month old lab x bitch gets very itchy feet every morning when we get back from the yard. There is no salt & no nettles, though she does play in the hay barn a lot, she is very energetic & plays a lot on concrete and in the mud with her doggy friends. I have assumed it's because she still has slightly soft pads & is a bit too active & gets them sore.
I also wonder whether it could be an allergy, as she is an itchy dog generally. I'm a bit reluctant to investigate through the vets till she's a bit older.

Any experiences with similar from people would be appreciated, or simple remedies/solutions. 

It's not distressing for her especially, but obviously would prefer it if she weren't uncomfortable.


----------



## Honey08 (12 January 2016)

One of my dogs is allergic to grass, the vet thinks.  Does your dog itch all over or is it mostly belly and paws?  We give her piriton daily and a supplement called Yumega Plus (both on the vet's advice).  We find its worse in wet weather.  Drying her off with a towel helps.  In summer on long walks we wipe her down with baby wipes for sensitive skin.  We apply a tea tree and aloe gel to soothe her on itchy days.  Udder cream works well too to calm.

Our vet gave good advice.  Personally id see them whatever her age.


----------



## Goldenstar (12 January 2016)

We had an allergic to grass lab .
You can get great boots for them now easy to fit and stay in place why not try them .


----------

